# Character sketches



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Sketches for concepts of characters from my novel, currently titled Fall of the Old Ones. From left to right, Shaula, Val, Siil.
These were done in a fairly short amount of time and were for concept mostly. I figured I could show them despite the lack of quality.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I like. Man I wish I could draw. What kind of weapon is the frog dude holding?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

You'll hear talk of "primitive arc casters" in the story, which is the main Old One weapon. It pretty much shoots a super high frequency bolt of electricity from a warp capacitor (The energy is channeled through the warp, negating the need for cumbersome power sources- Remember, the old ones were the masters of Warp technology) that cooks anything it hits.


----------



## Decimus (Jul 20, 2009)

For "lack of quality" drawings, I say they are spot on. k: Feel free to show us more of your "low quality" stuff. :wink:


----------

